# Help! My bird is a statue!



## Dcb157 (Sep 15, 2020)

I purchased a cockatiel from a pet store 2 weeks ago. He mostly just sits silently on his perch all day. He doesn’t chirp or play. He will move to eat or drink. He generally looks healthy. I called the pet store and they told me to give him time but seems odd the bird is so silent. He generally seems pretty nervous. He will eat seeds out of our hand but will hiss or bite if we try to pick him up. Is this normal bird behavior? Does he just need more time to warm up?


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

You're luck enough to have a such a quiet birds. Bird will hiss or bite if not hand reared or in a new environment or in a highly stressed situation. Take time to let your bird settling down and keep interacting with yours. The time to warm up highly depends if yours is hand reared or parent reared.

I have two young male cockatiels born in my place. They are basically singing from 8 am to 8 pm, I now understand why some people prefer female cockatiels.


----------



## Dcb157 (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks, hopefully he will warm up. I have had other birds in the past and they were always so noisy!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It can take several weeks for a cockatiel to really start feeling safe in a new home. The behavior you've described indicates that your bird is afraid, so do what you can to show him that he is safe, and try to make him feel comfortable. Holding millet spray in your hand for him to eat can be a good way to make friends.


----------



## silpugs (Oct 27, 2016)

Dcb157 said:


> I purchased a cockatiel from a pet store 2 weeks ago. He mostly just sits silently on his perch all day. He doesn’t chirp or play. He will move to eat or drink. He generally looks healthy. I called the pet store and they told me to give him time but seems odd the bird is so silent. He generally seems pretty nervous. He will eat seeds out of our hand but will hiss or bite if we try to pick him up. Is this normal bird behavior? Does he just need more time to warm up?


What state are you in? I would love to meet your baby! Also, you have to interact alot with these birds and they become so social.Start putting in your finger to get it on you and take him/her out. use a pencil to start. You cannot let him win the battles, especially as a baby. Read up on some cockatiel books. 
Or I can send you a video showing you my babies and how they play. Does not matter if you have one or three like me.


----------



## justmeJulie (Sep 8, 2020)

I agree that most likely your new pet is just not comfortable yet. Every bird is different. I've had some be fine and are playing and chirping within an hour of coming home. I've also had one that took almost a month before she really started to move around her cage comfortably. So hang in there, keep an eye on him, and definitely don't give up trying to interact with him. He will warm up to you in time.


----------

